# 1 Pound 8 week old puppy



## kbrown (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a 8 week old maltese baby that weighs a pound. The breeder let them go when they were 6 weeks old. Sorry there were 2 and my friend has the other one.
She had bought 2 by this breeder previously had and they passed away. These were the replacement puppies for the 2 that passed with Coccidia.
The other sister that my friend has is doing well. On the other hand I have had a time with this baby. We took them to the vet and got a clean bill of health and shots.
When we got these babies at 6 weeks they were full of fleas. Immediately we applied advantage. Just a drop on a cotton swab.
The fleas are gone but left Macie the smallest with tape worrms. So, I treated her for tapeworms. She has had coccidia which I am still treating with Albon. 
I have been feeding her (shringe) chicken baby food with rice cereal added. She is getting Nutra Cal also. I am feeding her this 4 times a day.
She gets all she will consume in a feeding. Which is usually 2 droppers full. She will eat dry puppy food and dry mixed with can. But, I dont think she is eating enough of it so thats why I am giving her the baby food mixture.
Is there anything else that I can do to put weight on her?. She is just a tiny thing. She does play and act healthy just small. :smpullhair:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Sounds like she is doing pretty good considering all that has been done to her or has happened to her. You said you got the puppy at 6 weeks old. At that age Mom has barely started weaning them off of her. Coccidia is from poor conditions or drinking contaminated water. She is taken to the vet and the vet gives her her series of shots. But, did the breeder give any shots? Now you really have a stressed immune system. Baby removed from mom too soon, coccidia, and vaccines. Not to mention fleas which can bleed a pup dry and then tape worms. She's been through a lot!!!!
You are feeding her well. You are doing the right thing. Keep the nutra cal near by. If she isn't going into any hypoglycemic attacks, you are doing a good job. Keep offering her the canned and dry kibble. Keep in touch with the vet on the coccidia, because it can cause dehydration and death as you know. She is gaining weight you just don't know it. She is precious. Hang in there. Giving pedialyte for drinking water helps too. 
Tina


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I got my precious Lilly when whe was 5 weeks old. I know how scary it can be. I was told to give a high quality puppy food crushed up and soaked with puppy formula that you can get from petco, and vanilla custard ( the baby food kind) I mixed that and gave it 4 times a day. The custard is to help keep their sugar level up and prevent hypoglycemia. I also left dry dog food out at all times to help get her used to it. She is doing wonderfully now!!! She has so much personality, and we have a magnificent bond. Good luck, and you will do fine. If you have any questions you can feel free to pm me.


----------



## kbrown (Jul 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Tina @ Jul 9 2008, 01:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602341


> Sounds like she is doing pretty good considering all that has been done to her or has happened to her. You said you got the puppy at 6 weeks old. At that age Mom has barely started weaning them off of her. Coccidia is from poor conditions or drinking contaminated water. She is taken to the vet and the vet gives her her series of shots. But, did the breeder give any shots? Now you really have a stressed immune system. Baby removed from mom too soon, coccidia, and vaccines. Not to mention fleas which can bleed a pup dry and then tape worms. She's been through a lot!!!!
> You are feeding her well. You are doing the right thing. Keep the nutra cal near by. If she isn't going into any hypoglycemic attacks, you are doing a good job. Keep offering her the canned and dry kibble. Keep in touch with the vet on the coccidia, because it can cause dehydration and death as you know. She is gaining weight you just don't know it. She is precious. Hang in there. Giving pedialyte for drinking water helps too.
> Tina[/B]


She is a doll!!!..our bond is greater than I could ever have imagined....The so called breeder said that she had been wormed and had first shots...But, I didn't believe her so I took her straight to the vet.
I emailed her and asked for proof and if she did the shots to please email me back that I need the lable off the shot that she used and no reponse back.
She thinks she is such a big girl!!..She will tug on my pants legs and nibble on our toes. At one time I thought I was gonna lose her. I would sit and cuddle her in her favorite blanket and I would cry while she would lick my face. 
Her poo had firmed up and she is acting better. She is in need of a bath but I dont want to stress her anymore than she already is.
She has definately won us ALL over. I have her in the play yard in our den. When I get out of bed she knows my steps from my hubbys and sons.
She doesn't move off her bed until she knows its me and then she comes to greet me. She has been on Albon now for 3 days and already improvment. She started getting really bad July 4th..Just when all the vets are on vacation...Thank God I had my vets pager number. He was sooooooo much help.
I will try to post pictures of her...I am new to this so may take me awhile to catch on. I thank each of you for your help and encouragement.
As I type this she is licking my foot..lol...She is my first maltese and I have no idea why I have waited so long to get one. She has me wrapped!!!...... :sHa_banana:


----------



## kbrown (Jul 9, 2008)

QUOTE (jazak @ Jul 9 2008, 01:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602345


> I got my precious Lilly when whe was 5 weeks old. I know how scary it can be. I was told to give a high quality puppy food crushed up and soaked with puppy formula that you can get from petco, and vanilla custard ( the baby food kind) I mixed that and gave it 4 times a day. The custard is to help keep their sugar level up and prevent hypoglycemia. I also left dry dog food out at all times to help get her used to it. She is doing wonderfully now!!! She has so much personality, and we have a magnificent bond. Good luck, and you will do fine. If you have any questions you can feel free to pm me.[/B]


Thanks for the encouragement....I NEED IT!!!.....I am feeding her the mini baby dog Royal Canin. Its the only dry that she will eat.
I also leave it out for her at all times. I am up every 4 hours with her making sure that she is ok and full. Your picture of Lily looks alot like my Macie.
Maybe, I will be able to figure all this stuff out and get pics up. Her favorite toy right now is a talking Bubba she sleeps on top of him.
She loves her stuffed babies that squeek. I got her a kong that is still bigger than she is. Do, you have any suggestions on what type of chew toy that I could give her.
I have yorkies also and know that greenies are a HUGE NO NO......I got my yorkies when they were older so I haven't had a puppy this small.
Thanks again for your advice......... :ThankYou:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You can add Nutri Drops instead of Nutrical to your regimen too as they have helped 
many a small pup pull through illnesses - especially such tiny young ones.
http://www.revivalanimal.com/store/p/2698-...cfq2l1qodmr8otq


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE (kbrown @ Jul 9 2008, 01:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602356


> QUOTE (jazak @ Jul 9 2008, 01:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602345





> I got my precious Lilly when whe was 5 weeks old. I know how scary it can be. I was told to give a high quality puppy food crushed up and soaked with puppy formula that you can get from petco, and vanilla custard ( the baby food kind) I mixed that and gave it 4 times a day. The custard is to help keep their sugar level up and prevent hypoglycemia. I also left dry dog food out at all times to help get her used to it. She is doing wonderfully now!!! She has so much personality, and we have a magnificent bond. Good luck, and you will do fine. If you have any questions you can feel free to pm me.[/B]


Thanks for the encouragement....I NEED IT!!!.....I am feeding her the mini baby dog Royal Canin. Its the only dry that she will eat.
I also leave it out for her at all times. I am up every 4 hours with her making sure that she is ok and full. Your picture of Lily looks alot like my Macie.
Maybe, I will be able to figure all this stuff out and get pics up. Her favorite toy right now is a talking Bubba she sleeps on top of him.
She loves her stuffed babies that squeek. I got her a kong that is still bigger than she is. Do, you have any suggestions on what type of chew toy that I could give her.
I have yorkies also and know that greenies are a HUGE NO NO......I got my yorkies when they were older so I haven't had a puppy this small.
Thanks again for your advice......... :ThankYou:
[/B][/QUOTE]
The only toys that lilly likes to chew on are little stuffed ones. Lilly's favorite used to be my son's, it is a small stuffed screw driver, it makes that crackley noise. I will also give her carrots, she loves them. I only give her carrots when I can constantly supervise. How is she doing with potty training? Lilly did amazingly well, she was 10 weeks old when she was allowed full access to the house, even when we are gone!!


----------

